# Bearded Dragons - Food Chart



## imp_Reptile Forums

Just thought I would post this for people who havnt seen it before. This page from the Beautiful Dragons web site has a wealth of nutritional information regarding the salads that should be feed to a Beaded Dragon.


Food Chart

Ive also see lots of people getting confused between the English/US names for salads, so below is a chart from the web site Anapsid that will confirm most of these.

Salad Names

Hope this is usefull.


----------



## cairch

*superb*

Fantastic info exactly what I required, I have been regulary feeding my Dragon, Carrots, and never quite realized carrots were fairly high oxalates. Many thanks. :lol:


----------



## skippy

I cant seem to open the food chart, Can anyone help me?


----------



## Anonymous

*Same here this is all im getting* 
*Page URL Not Found!!


The requested page does not exist on this server. The URL you typed or followed is either outdated or inaccurate. *


----------



## skippy

Yep thats what i got!! It was a really good link aswel!


----------



## t-bo

Ive updated the link, works now!


----------



## skippy

Thanks for that


----------



## SilverSteno

That is a really useful site! I'll have to remember that for if (or should that be when?) I get some beardies.


----------



## Greeny

This is one of the best reccomended food sites along with other recommended products - every one please take a look as these guys know their stuff and i fully recommend them!
regards, Craig.


----------



## rstainforth

omg! neo can eat cheerios? they are full of whole wheat goodness lol!


----------



## mutt

rstainforth said:


> omg! neo can eat cheerios? they are full of whole wheat goodness lol!


 :lol: ho hum, just stick to the green items and you will be ok, i showed this list to my reptile shop and they nearly wet themselves with some of the items you can (allegedly) feed them.........and every so often do the occasional.........................weetabix anyone? :lol:


----------



## Tort

I liked the site and would recomend it to anyone. Thanks admin.


----------



## Rickeezee

Great links thanks.


----------



## komodo

thanks it was a real help
Thank, Joe


----------



## Nat

LMFAO!! Pork chops...Cooked?? WTF!! Think ill just stick to the items I know and use now! :?


----------



## hullreptilelover

As well as normal greens I also give my beardies plenty of dandelions, As well as many essential vitamins dandelion supplies many trace elements and minerals such as calcium. Good for health & aids digestion.


----------



## Flower

My beardie is 13 weeks now - not eating his greens at the mo - although I keep offering them. When can I start introducing fruit such as raspberries


----------



## Carrick_Glenn

Where is the best place to buy cactus pads??


----------



## Apoca6

the cactus pad shop :twisted:


----------



## markhill

thats really useful, i used to feed carrots every day,not any more.


----------



## lizardlover

WEll jsut found this site and just looked up those 2 feeding sites.
Thanks they will come inhandy


----------



## bloodxonxyourxhands

hullreptilelover said:


> As well as normal greens I also give my beardies plenty of dandelions, As well as many essential vitamins dandelion supplies many trace elements and minerals such as calcium. Good for health & aids digestion.


and they're free. thats the best bit!


----------



## wozza_t

well.........where do you go from there?? Some are true, and unquestionable! But who actualy fed there poor beardie on minced beef, cooked chicken and bloody pork chops????? some people..........


----------



## carnelian

thanks for the links great help


----------



## caine7

:crazy:


----------



## hitman

great chart very usefull thanks


----------



## stevebrillo

good stuff :no1:


----------



## leopardgeckos4me

the charts awsome


----------



## LFBP-NEIL

OMG, nice chart but dont feed your beardie yogurt and pork chops! or even a lot of that stuff, usefull info for the greens possibly. But Beardies do live and breed quite happily with insects, greens and the odd pinkie and commercial diet now and then. There really isnt the need to hunt down every item on the earth and analyse if its edible for them,


----------



## Lizardlady

imported_Reptile Forums said:


> Just thought I would post this for people who havnt seen it before. This page from the Beautiful Dragons web site has a wealth of nutritional information regarding the salads that should be feed to a Beaded Dragon.
> 
> 
> Food Chart
> 
> Ive also see lots of people getting confused between the English/US names for salads, so below is a chart from the web site Anapsid that will confirm most of these.
> 
> Salad Names
> 
> Hope this is usefull.


Hi

This is great thanks - i didn't even know i could feed them half of this stuff!!

Can you help me with a question about my beardy?


----------



## r5_gt-turbo

is there a chart like this for water dragons or would it be pretty much the same as this one


----------



## beardy daz

:no1:just checked out the site brill youve got to have a look


----------



## zoe6660

thanks for the link it have helped my BD have stoped eatting greens since i hav had her and i been feeding her carrots and apples and othert things like that and didnt know much but this have helped i hope now she will start eatting her greens.


----------



## reptilegirl

*thnxs*

hi thnxs for the food chart it really helped its brill :no1:


----------



## Fire and Ice Dragons

Here is another Food Chart you may find helpful: http://elmo.missionmedia.net/fireandicedragons/food_chart/food_chart.html

We express our gratitude to the The Green Iguana Society (who initially formulated the original Chart) for granting us permission to utilize the information, edit the Chart for Bearded Dragons and share this information with others. 

Terri


----------



## Fire and Ice Dragons

*Food Chart*

If the link on this site was not available as originally posted, we will repost it.

http://elmo.missionmedia.net/fireandicedragons/food_chart/food_chart.html

We express our gratitude to the The Green Iguana Society (who initially formulated the original Chart) for granting us permission to utilize the information, edit the Chart for Bearded Dragons and share this information with others. 

Terri


----------



## KXC

This may be dumb but what would a Bearded Dragon do if he came across a slug or an earwig? I don't have a Bearded Dragon yet but our house does suffer from the appearance of the odd slug and the odd earwig. 

One thing concerns me is if it would eat a slug or earwig. Not that I would allow it to eat slugs etc in case they have digested slug pellets or something prior to my BD eating them.


----------



## KXC

Is there an edit option on these posts? I have placed the above post into its own thread as it is off topic but I can't find a way to edit or delete the above post - sorry I am new to this forum.


----------



## HABU

pink said:


> OMG, nice chart but dont feed your beardie yogurt and pork chops! or even a lot of that stuff, usefull info for the greens possibly. But Beardies do live and breed quite happily with insects, greens and the odd pinkie and commercial diet now and then. There really isnt the need to hunt down every item on the earth and analyse if its edible for them,


 
yogurt is good for the flora.....????


----------



## HABU

KXC said:


> Is there an edit option on these posts? I have placed the above post into its own thread as it is off topic but I can't find a way to edit or delete the above post - sorry I am new to this forum.


 

ah, don't worry. we're all sloppy!:grin1:


----------



## reptile dude

gr8 advice ill take it in


----------



## mleadley

Nice info


----------



## daikenkai

dunno if this has already been asked (havent looked at all the pages) but ive been looking for alfalfa for AGES! where would i get it?


----------



## Fire and Ice Dragons

cairch said:


> Fantastic info exactly what I required, I have been regulary feeding my Dragon, Carrots, and never quite realized carrots were fairly high oxalates. Many thanks. :lol:


Carrots, yes. You might also watch out for Kale. 

Cheers,

Terri


----------



## Fire and Ice Dragons

Anonymous said:


> *Same here this is all im getting*
> *Page URL Not Found!!
> 
> Try this one. This Food Chart has been up some time. It was adapted for Bearded Dragons from the Green Iguana Society's Chart several years ago with their permission.
> 
> *http://elmo.missionmedia.net/fireandicedragons/food_chart/food_chart.html


----------



## zith

Thats awesome! Really helpful stuff. Thanks:no1:


----------



## Fire and Ice Dragons

Flower said:


> My beardie is 13 weeks now - not eating his greens at the mo - although I keep offering them. When can I start introducing fruit such as raspberries


As far as enticing the dragon to eat greens, try feeding greens first thing in the AM and give no bugs until early afternoon. Leave the greens in until the next morning, then swap the greens out with fresh again. Also, we feed them in a big pile right next to the basking spot. For some reason dragons seem to be big fans of BIG piles. 

The greens do get crispy, but many of the dragons seem to prefer them that way (the dragon version of potato chips?). 

We start adding a bit shredded hard squashes and sliced fresh green beans on top of the greens at about 16 weeks. At this time, we offer raspberries - only one or two - once a month as a treat if the dragon is eating the good veggies well. 

At 20 weeks, the hard veggies are fed in a separate dish and more is provided. Fruit is then offered twice a month.

Good luck!


----------



## Fire and Ice Dragons

daikenkai said:


> dunno if this has already been asked (havent looked at all the pages) but ive been looking for alfalfa for AGES! where would i get it?


Are you still looking for alfalfa? If so, do you have farm stores or feed shops nearby? The cheapest way is to buy Alfalfa seeds by weight, like for planting (as opposed to sprouting). Usually bulk seeds are found in feed stores. Fresh alfalfa grows at an astonishing rate and smells like heaven. The dragons just go crazy. 

When we lived in the city, we didn't have any space so we grew it in pots on the porch. In fact, we grew a lot of greens that way as well. Most greens will also grow indoors under lights or in a South-facing window - from planting to harvest in 28 days.


----------



## zukomonitor

thats a great chart, really useful the book that i have says that romaine lettuce si one of the best staples you can get, its a good all rounder and has decent calcium??? the book is The Bearded Dragon Manuel. ???


----------



## coolfool

*cool*

cool info i been looking for something like this thanx:notworthy:


----------



## Fire and Ice Dragons

zukomonitor said:


> thats a great chart, really useful the book that i have says that romaine lettuce si one of the best staples you can get, its a good all rounder and has decent calcium??? the book is The Bearded Dragon Manuel. ???


Glad to help! Romaine lettuce is good for adding moisture to the diet such as when the dragon is being treated for parasites or looking dehydrated. However, in terms of comparing calcium levels of greens by volume, Romaine is very low.


----------



## monkeygirl

are alfalfa seeds sprouting AND plants?or are they different seeds?

im confused, i want to get some of the plant one (the suggested one) but i dont understand which ones to get..i want to buy them online: victory:


----------



## Fire and Ice Dragons

Monkeygirl,

I will clarify (hopefully). The seeds are the same alfalfa seeds you would use for sprouting but it's cheaper if you get them in bulk from a source that sells for planting. Try searching "organic farming" for example. Health Food sites that sell the seeds for sprouting are much more expensive. Is that clear?


----------



## monkeygirl

do i have to keep them growing beyong sprouting?

because i want confused since it says alalfa plant (not sprouts)

ill try some wholesale places once i understand what im doing with the seeds


----------



## Fire and Ice Dragons

Plant the seeds in soil according to the directions. Water, cover with clear plastic wrap until the seeds spout then remove the plastic. Keep the pots in very bright light or under grow lights. When the plants grow about 2 feet or however high your type of seeds should grow, harvest. Feed alfalfa like any other fresh greens. It smells amazing and is loaded with calcium. You can mix it with other greens, too.


----------



## monkeygirl

aww thats awesome, thanks! ill try that


----------



## benjarmin

:notworthy:thanks reallt helpfull always wanted to try out new foods but didnt know which now i can thank


----------



## fisherking

*beardies diet*

hehe have seen this site to and gained a lot of knowledge from it but have to be honest haven't tried cherrios yet!:lol2:


----------



## cheeky charle

*thanks*

thanks now i now what to feed my bearded dragon: victory:


----------



## bolio

*Help*

Is there any advise anyone can give regarding a young dragon which just wont feed? A pal of mine has recently bought two youngsters and while one is real greedy and stuffing itself well the other seems very timid and refuses all food.


----------



## lissa

*Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

For the love of all things good in the world i need some serious help or im gonna go crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1:crazy::mf_dribble: I have been searching day and night trying to find a website that will tell me the nutritional requirements needed for any type of lizard!! If anyone could please end my suffering i would be so thankfully:flrt::notworthy:. What i am looking for specifically is the protein, fat, vitamin and mineral levels of different types of lizards, turtles and tortises. Please help if you can,

From a very over-whelmed new zealand girl:blush:


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery

this is really helpful thnx


----------



## matt-sarah

Thanks for that very helpful site :no1:


----------



## Blueladybird

bolio said:


> Is there any advise anyone can give regarding a young dragon which just wont feed? A pal of mine has recently bought two youngsters and while one is real greedy and stuffing itself well the other seems very timid and refuses all food.


Is it possible the timid one is being bullied by the other one - sometimes the dominant dragin won't let the subordinate eat or bask properly.


----------



## Captain Barnacle

Great link thanks for that it will come in handy :no1:


----------



## Surly

Further down that page, it says that Spider Plants are safe for beardies... Can anyone confirm that? We have loads of Spider Plants, so it would be great if they can be used! =)


----------



## reptilelover!

hi this is realy usefull thanks


----------



## Harrison

Just thought I would add that anything with bulbs is to be avoided for beardies.

Also, how many different veggies do most people give in one "pile"? I'm growing my own alfalfa and chopping up romaine lettuce from the shop (I know it's not as high-calcium but it's just to give some variety with the alfalfa).

I have one last question: If you live in the UK, what exactly is "collar greens" because they apparently make a good staple but every time I ask someone about them, they give me kale which I know is not a good staple. :crazy:


----------



## Chriis

*feeding kale?*

hey can you feed them on a staple of kale?:mf_dribble::whip:


----------



## Harrison

Chriis said:


> hey can you feed them on a staple of kale?:mf_dribble::whip:


As far as I'm aware, no. Not the best choice.


----------



## Esskie

Nice one!! :thumb:,

Can anyone tell me if most of the stuff on that chart/list is ok for rankin dragons too please?

I only have leos but a close friend has rankins & I'm sure it would come in handy.

beardie's & rankin's diets are fairly similar aren't they :?:


----------



## dragon123

hey guys that chart was awesomely informative but i am not the cleverest and could someone just post listing a good day-to-day dies for a juvenile beardie? 
thanks alot


----------



## jayvoh

Right, I dont want to be annoying but can anyone tell me what teh best "salad mix" for beardies is? 
You know how Lidl, Tesco, Asda, Morrisons etc, all have loads of salads in a bag, I was just wondering whats the best one to buy. I am using mostly "Italian Mixed Leaf Salad" from Lidl or Morrisons just now - just wondering if anyone got any better ideas?
Thanks


----------



## Durhamchance

jayvoh said:


> Right, I dont want to be annoying but can anyone tell me what teh best "salad mix" for beardies is?
> You know how Lidl, Tesco, Asda, Morrisons etc, all have loads of salads in a bag, I was just wondering whats the best one to buy. I am using mostly "Italian Mixed Leaf Salad" from Lidl or Morrisons just now - just wondering if anyone got any better ideas?
> Thanks


I'm currently using the rocket, watercress and spinach mix from tesco or asda. The asda one also contains Red Chard and Spike seems to like it.


----------



## jayvoh

Do you add any other fruit/veg to that or just that? Sounds pretty good though.


----------



## Durhamchance

jayvoh said:


> Do you add any other fruit/veg to that or just that? Sounds pretty good though.


oh yes, I give him other different veggies & fruit too.

For instance: today hes had- cucumber, yellow pepper & tomato + leaves

yesterday he had- butternut squash, cauliflower & cucumber + leaves.


----------



## jayvoh

Okay,
see everytime I give my beardies stuff like that they dont seem to take it. I cut it quiet small and put it in the bowl with the salad. Maybe Im doing something wrong?


----------



## Durhamchance

jayvoh said:


> Okay,
> see everytime I give my beardies stuff like that they dont seem to take it. I cut it quiet small and put it in the bowl with the salad. Maybe Im doing something wrong?


Mines a fussy sod, some days he wont eat any of it. I just keep trying him with different stuff.


----------



## jayvoh

Kool I will just try that then thanks mate


----------



## fenwoman

I have a question. When I get my beardie obviously he or she will get greens although it'll mainly be things like dandelions which I grow especially for 'Horatio' my tortoise. I would like to offer lots of the stuff on the list but............................................I live 9 miles from any supermarket. Once greens are cut, they lose all vitamin content by 50% per day. Obviously there is no point in buying enough for a week, chopping it and storing in a container for a week. So how else can I supply variety?


----------



## Durhamchance

fenwoman said:


> I have a question. When I get my beardie obviously he or she will get greens although it'll mainly be things like dandelions which I grow especially for 'Horatio' my tortoise. I would like to offer lots of the stuff on the list but............................................I live 9 miles from any supermarket. Once greens are cut, they lose all vitamin content by 50% per day. Obviously there is no point in buying enough for a week, chopping it and storing in a container for a week. So how else can I supply variety?


You could try freezing it? I use frozen veg a fair bit, thawed out of course! also butternut squash will keep for a couple of weeks in the fridge no probs. Carrots will usually keep for about a week too.


----------



## fenwoman

I can refrigerate the squash and always have carrots here for the goats but it said to feed carrots only occasionally (just how often is 'occasionally' anyway?) and to use mainly greens.
Out of the daily stuff on the list, I have no access to most of them. Where to buy alfalfa greens in winter, or cactus plant. I should be able to get collard greens if they are called spring greens here but once a plant is cut, it starts losing nutritional value which is why frozen veg contain more than veggies which may have been sitting in the supermarket for a week.
So many things to learn about. Good job I have a fine crop of nice juicy dandelions. I also have loads of other 'weeds' which are valuable for birds and tortoise, like sow thistle, groundsel, chickweed,hogweed. No mention of these is made in the list which seems predominantly to be made up of stuff you have to buy from a supermarket and not what you can grow yourself, pick daily and is full of goodness.


----------



## rick01

> there is no point in buying enough for a week


, 
We've bought our veg for the beardies this way for years with absolutely no ill effects - if you'd ever seen some of the type of vegetation available to them in the wild you'd expect week old supermarket stuff to still be higher in nutritional value:shock:. As to the non-appearance of some types of plant on the recommended lists, it would be reasonable to expect that they haven't in fact been tested and therefore, unless you're very confident in your knowledge of both plant and dragon you should not be trying them.


----------



## mica

well to be honest fenwoman if you can be bothered to drive 9 miles to get veggies for a rep then you shouldnt have one they cant live on dandilions alone

you can buy bagged salad that keeps fresh in the fridge for a week the tatsoi mix herb mix etc nothing wrong with that what so ever its what the rest of us do i keep all mine in the bottom of the fridge and all the salads are fine my reps havent suffered from doing that so there is no reason why you cant do it either 


they need a good selection of veg and salads and i,m sure you wont have what they need fresh they arent like torts at all 

i sugest before you actually get one you really read up more and think long and hard about getting one tbh


----------



## bananaman

i didnt see carrots on there but ive been told to feed them to my beardy and can he have carrots outta a tin lol or do they have to be raw i think that would be too hard for him tho


----------



## Durhamchance

bananaman said:


> i didnt see carrots on there but ive been told to feed them to my beardy and can he have carrots outta a tin lol or do they have to be raw i think that would be too hard for him tho


Feed raw grated carrots occasionally, they shouldn't be an everyday staple.


----------



## bananaman

right sorry to be a bother again i cant find butternut squash anywhere but i got some brocli do i just cut it up raw and give it to my beardie or is there anything i have to do


----------



## Durhamchance

bananaman said:


> right sorry to be a bother again i cant find butternut squash anywhere but i got some brocli do i just cut it up raw and give it to my beardie or is there anything i have to do


Cut it up raw in small pieces. Butternut squash is available in most supermarkets now, do you know what it looks like?



This is one : victory:


----------



## Chriis

hey wht do u all feed your beardies (veg) and were do u get like tescos or asda?


----------



## berdie bob

*problems viewing page*

is anyone having problems viewing the food chart?:bash: site keeps saying 
*Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage*


----------



## alan1985

*thanks*

well done i that helped a lot, there seems to be a lot of contraversy on what to feed and what not to feed but your link was great thank you


----------



## picky96

*thanks*

thank u for his info thts helped alot :2thumb:


----------



## Dad Reed

*Cheers*

:flrt:Many thanks for the advice as you will see,i am looking to find out as much as possible before we purchise our first beardie.
i have made a viv but am unsure about vents(ie height and how many)and also the height the lamp should be, the viv is 18inch high.
Any advice you could give me will be of much help.
Many thanks Dan.:2thumb:


imp_Reptile Forums said:


> Just thought I would post this for people who havnt seen it before. This page from the Beautiful Dragons web site has a wealth of nutritional information regarding the salads that should be feed to a Beaded Dragon.
> 
> 
> Food Chart
> 
> Ive also see lots of people getting confused between the English/US names for salads, so below is a chart from the web site Anapsid that will confirm most of these.
> 
> Salad Names
> 
> Hope this is usefull.


----------



## new b

*the food chart is great!!*


----------



## beardie3

*i advice people who are thinking of buying black crickets for there bearded dragons*

black crickets attacked my bearded dragon and chew a bit of its mouth and now its dead May blaze rest in peace


----------



## gersgirl84

great food chart. some stuff seem a bit out there like the beef and pork chops. ok. i have a question. can you feed your BD carrots. some say and some say no. if yes, then do you feed them raw or do you need to soften them up a bit first?


----------



## alnessman

gersgirl84 said:


> great food chart. some stuff seem a bit out there like the beef and pork chops. ok. i have a question. can you feed your BD carrots. some say and some say no. if yes, then do you feed them raw or do you need to soften them up a bit first?


 
i grate the carrot and feed it raw twice a week


----------



## gersgirl84

ok thanks. i might try him with that in the morning.


----------



## grumpyoldtrout

kiruba, go away you spammer/scammer!!!!:censor: :bash: :bash: :bash: 

Thanks for this, now they are even eating my Dahlias!! We have the front flower bed planted for our reptiles, Pansy's, Nasturtiums and Dahlias. :2thumb:


----------



## rhino wrufc

fantastic link thank you


----------



## Mr wendle

*Dandelions*

Hi there, I want to feed my beardie,Mr wendle, dandelions but where do i get them??? I know that sounds mad but you shouldn't feed anything that could've been sprayed with chemicals so where do i get organic dandelions?????

I live in a 3rd floor apartment so can't grow them in the garden but my mate has a garden so i suppose i could ask her. but sorry to sound stupid again but how do you grow them?????

Can you get seeds from the garden centre?

HELP!!!!


----------



## Lulu85

thank you very much for this link. i will be getting my first beardy in a few weeks and was unsure on the greens but this has helped alot. 

Those that are using dandilions, where do you get these? just out of the garden or do you purchace them anywhere inperticular?


----------



## Mr wendle

LOL so i'm not the only one then??!!!


----------



## mummybear

Buy dandelion seeds from here and just grow them in pots : victory:

eBay UK Shop - Shelled Warriors: tortoise, tortoises, limestone flour

Also the best staple for your beardies on nutrition list is collards(USA) here they are called spring greens(UK) available in the cabbage section of most supermarkets


----------



## goara

Thankyou I will feed mine twice a day too and just give them all they can eat for 10 mins. 
thaks all...


----------



## speedybob

it just says safari cant open the page, could anyone who can see it, paste some of it onto here at all? i'll be getting a beardie soon and want to see the veg they can eat....thank you


----------



## Mr wendle

Many thanks mummy bear. :notworthy: I'll get my gardening gloves out!
And yes it took me a while to do the translation thing but I am currently feeding Mr wendle spring greens every day. :2thumb:


----------



## leopardgeckos4me

thanks helped alot


----------



## alnessman

posted in wrong section


----------



## pugalugs

Fire and Ice Dragons said:


> As far as enticing the dragon to eat greens, try feeding greens first thing in the AM and give no bugs until early afternoon. Leave the greens in until the next morning, then swap the greens out with fresh again. Also, we feed them in a big pile right next to the basking spot. For some reason dragons seem to be big fans of BIG piles.
> 
> The greens do get crispy, but many of the dragons seem to prefer them that way (the dragon version of potato chips?).
> 
> We start adding a bit shredded hard squashes and sliced fresh green beans on top of the greens at about 16 weeks. At this time, we offer raspberries - only one or two - once a month as a treat if the dragon is eating the good veggies well.
> 
> At 20 weeks, the hard veggies are fed in a separate dish and more is provided. Fruit is then offered twice a month.
> 
> Good luck!


Can anyone help please? I have 2 adult beardies (bought as adults recently) but neither of them is eating greens - or any kind of veggies/fruit. I have tried a vast selection and tried giving them veggies in the morning with no live food until the afternoon but they are still not eating it! I am new to reps and getting very worried because I want to do the best for them but short of liquidising and force feeding (only joking!) I don't know what to do next! Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## AuntyLizard

pugalugs said:


> Can anyone help please? I have 2 adult beardies (bought as adults recently) but neither of them is eating greens - or any kind of veggies/fruit. I have tried a vast selection and tried giving them veggies in the morning with no live food until the afternoon but they are still not eating it! I am new to reps and getting very worried because I want to do the best for them but short of liquidising and force feeding (only joking!) I don't know what to do next! Any advice would be appreciated.


PM'd you..

Liz


----------



## woodrott

*Another Newbie*

Hi,
Can anyone tell me how to start a new thread about bearded dragons - It isn't obvious.
Thanks
Woodrott


----------



## CTI_Perrin

imp_Reptile Forums said:


> Just thought I would post this for people who havnt seen it before. This page from the Beautiful Dragons web site has a wealth of nutritional information regarding the salads that should be feed to a Beaded Dragon.
> 
> 
> Food Chart
> 
> Ive also see lots of people getting confused between the English/US names for salads, so below is a chart from the web site Anapsid that will confirm most of these.
> 
> Salad Names
> 
> Hope this is usefull.


This is really useful and very decent of you to post!!! thanks mate: victory:


----------



## neil270289

nice one, big help thank you


----------



## Gemma87

Hi,

Just wondered where people are managing to find these greens from! I had previously been feeding recommendations from other sites (Swiss chard mainly, kale, parsley, basil as greens, then to add variety things such as celery, tomatoes, mango (which they love!), tomatoes, papaya, brocolli and butternut squash) but according to that nutritional site, the greens they're getting aren't too good....

I have found alfalfa seeds which I shall start growing (a tad confused about the plant bit though, i thought alfalfa was pretty much just sprouts...), but where would you get things such as cactus pad, cactus pear and collard greens? Someone's going to grow a couple of bits down his allotment for me such as the Spaghetti Squash, but I am still struggling with an everyday green, avaliable in the UK. (I assume these really need to be reasonably rich in calcium).

Thankyou


----------



## alphakenny1

watercress and spinach!: victory:


----------



## woodrott

heres what i feed mine

well some of the time

tou can get all these from tesco sainsbury m&s asda

water cress ..........every day

greens...............every day

french beans.........every other day

peas in there pod.....every other day

butternut squ..........twice a week

salard cress.......addlib leave it in the container ...every day

rocket........twice a week

then twice a week thay have fruit

i feed very little spinich ,kale only maybe once a month


----------



## Mumbo

Hello, just been having a look for a helpful site..... think this is just the kind of site we are looking for.
Like this salad tips list too......... it all helps. And just about every book contradicts the next one.... 
We have 3 baby beardies, and are only parents to them since 4 hours ago. They are all fine, and settled in to their posh new viv nicely.
Bless em !
No queeries as yet, but I'm sure there will be !! I just love em....
Thanks.... 'Laney'


----------



## Gemma87

Ahh brilliant thankyou


----------



## CTI_Perrin

Awesome thread! thanks so much for posting! : victory:


----------



## Fcukangel

*That was great i've been looking for one of those for AGES and not found it. I've printed it and will be attaching it to the inside of my viv cupboard!*


----------



## kaosfusion

pugalugs said:


> Can anyone help please? I have 2 adult beardies (bought as adults recently) but neither of them is eating greens - or any kind of veggies/fruit. I have tried a vast selection and tried giving them veggies in the morning with no live food until the afternoon but they are still not eating it! I am new to reps and getting very worried because I want to do the best for them but short of liquidising and force feeding (only joking!) I don't know what to do next! Any advice would be appreciated.


 
Hi! I am also concerned. I adopted Gennaro the Beardie on Sunday (4 days ago) he is 9 months old. He doesn't seem to be fussed by crickets (there were 15 in his viv that I had to remove after I picked him up because they were climbing on him while he was sleeping), he does enjoy waxworms - a lot but they are hardly the most nutrious of foods. I know that he should be encouraged to eat more veg so far I have tried lettuce mixed with basil, rosemary, sage some different varieties of lettuce. I have tried red pepper. Apple and bananas and I just don't think that he eats enough. I work during the day so make it fresh before I leave for work, only offering wax worms every other day and in the afternoon when I return. 

I have tried explaining to Gennaro that a growing Beardie like himself won't grow strong on wax worms alone.........he gives me the 'eye' but doesn't really listen.......PLEASE HELP! Should I just keep working my way through the food list? :blush:


----------



## Genie-g

found that really handy thanx, 
x


----------



## alphakenny1

kaosfusion said:


> Hi! I am also concerned. I adopted Gennaro the Beardie on Sunday (4 days ago) he is 9 months old. He doesn't seem to be fussed by crickets (there were 15 in his viv that I had to remove after I picked him up because they were climbing on him while he was sleeping), he does enjoy waxworms - a lot but they are hardly the most nutrious of foods. I know that he should be encouraged to eat more veg so far I have tried lettuce mixed with basil, rosemary, sage some different varieties of lettuce. I have tried red pepper. Apple and bananas and I just don't think that he eats enough. I work during the day so make it fresh before I leave for work, only offering wax worms every other day and in the afternoon when I return.
> 
> I have tried explaining to Gennaro that a growing Beardie like himself won't grow strong on wax worms alone.........he gives me the 'eye' but doesn't really listen.......PLEASE HELP! Should I just keep working my way through the food list? :blush:


dandelion leaves, yellow pepper, curly kale, spinach


----------



## nikid

*help*

Im interested in buying a dragon, never owned one before. The set up advice is ok but they have told me its going to cost £15 to £20 per week food bill is this correct???
Are they nice reptiles to own as im quite interested
cheers


----------



## judge

I have at the moment 16 dragons of my own and beardies (16) most of de feeding y will breed it by my own .That is a deally task for one hour and every weekend a whole day .I don´t now what the pound is worth on the Euro but i try to buy not more than 120 euros the month on feeding above the things i breed of my own for feeding .But remember this every hobby cost money and is better than sitting into a pub and drink it all:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::lol2::lol2:

Greatings
Patrick and Daniella

here is the URL of my dragons 

http://www.dreamtransdragons.be


----------



## woodrott

judge said:


> I have at the moment 16 dragons of my own and beardies (16) most of de feeding y will breed it by my own .That is a deally task for one hour and every weekend a whole day .I don´t now what the pound is worth on the Euro but i try to buy not more than 120 euros the month on feeding above the things i breed of my own for feeding .But remember this every hobby cost money and is better than sitting into a pub and drink it all:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::lol2::lol2:
> 
> Greatings
> Patrick and Daniella
> 
> here is the URL of my dragons
> 
> http://www.dreamtransdragons.be


you wont to try my live food bill its over £200 a week yes a week


----------



## judge

Hi that is why a breed as muth feed a can for the dragons ,when i only buy food and not breeding anything i have for sure a bill of the double what you are paying now.And al the insect and mouses a bread wil also eat something it is not for free .That ´s why i find it necesarry that why you have more dragons like us to breed your own feeding.

Greatings
patrick and daniella


----------



## judge

Woodrott,i have seen that it´s 200 a week that is mutch but are you breeding some food for your dragons ?I realies that there is more work on the feeding insects then the dragons .

Greatings
patrick and daniella


----------



## edgar1981

hi all, does anyone know if spring greens are an ok alternative to collard greens? i know they're very similar, but i can't find collard anywhere!


----------



## lin

just been on site,excellent as it is,i did'nt know there was so much choice for bds


----------



## Onlinebug

edgar1981 said:


> hi all, does anyone know if spring greens are an ok alternative to collard greens? i know they're very similar, but i can't find collard anywhere!


Collard or dark greens are fine, as long as they are dark I don't think it will bother your beardie to much but I do agree at this time of year they are very rare 

Lewis.


----------



## rebekah-jessicaftw

The one i'm looking at is just a baby...what size of viv would i have to get for starters. I'm really clueless when i comes to housing for pets. I'm used to looking after snakes


----------



## JotnJosie

Very nice guide thanks


----------



## carciady

Many thanks for posting the lists I have been breeding beardies for 3years now and I have never come across a list as good as this one.


----------



## AliBongoChuck

*My Beardie (chuck) isnt eating*

i have had my beardie for about 2 months now and he was eating fine , now wen he hit 3 months old he just seems to not be intrested in the crickets i am giving him he used to like the black ones now he just ignores them and all he wants to eat is mealworms, i have fed him a locust 5 days ago if that makes a diffrence basicly ,,,, help???:whistling2:


----------



## woodrott

AliBongoChuck said:


> i have had my beardie for about 2 months now and he was eating fine , now wen he hit 3 months old he just seems to not be intrested in the crickets i am giving him he used to like the black ones now he just ignores them and all he wants to eat is mealworms, i have fed him a locust 5 days ago if that makes a diffrence basicly ,,,, help???:whistling2:


 hi theremeal worms are no good for your beardie ive seen beardies killed on meal worms there about 70% shell the dragons guts cannot copeall my babys stop having crics at 3 months anyway there not much good as wella wide range of food is best trysilk wormsbutterwormswax worms{ not too meny}fruit beatle grubsphoenix wormsand locutsif you cannot get this food p.m me ill get you the phone numbers to order themas a 3 to 5 month old baby dragon is should be eating you out of house and home


----------



## Scarlet_Rain

Just a thought...
veg should be offered every day in the form of salad and leaves etc. Fruit however due to the high sugar content and = high fat shouldnt be offered often. I feed my dragons bugs 3 times a week, more so when they are juveniles but seriously, people over feed and its not suprising nearly every single beardy i have seen at someones house is overweight...

They arn't mammals, just cause they dont eat every day doesnt mean they will die as their metabolisms function differently


----------



## king

*thanks*

thanks very helpful


----------



## [email protected]

Thats great thanks! Bookmarked


----------



## jarvis and charlie

brilliant list thanks for doing it


----------



## m_geragh

*Cheerio's*

On the list it mentions Cheerio's, gave him some yesterday and he loved them - couldnt get enough - I cant help but think these may not be good for him as they are crunchy! Will they be OK on occasion?

Ta


----------



## scalez

m_geragh said:


> On the list it mentions Cheerio's, gave him some yesterday and he loved them - couldnt get enough - I cant help but think these may not be good for him as they are crunchy! Will they be OK on occasion?
> 
> Ta


er it's actually 'questionable' about feeding cheerios, so that's basically a 'not really' xD


----------



## Tiger Dragon

this is brill just what i needed for my fussy eater..now if only i could get him to eat half this make me so happy.:mf_dribble:

i never feed animals human foods .{stuff with salt and sugar}


----------



## Spike88

Thanks, Its Really helped !!


----------



## Emmy1

What a great help the food chart was!
Thanks for posting it up, very informative! :2thumb:


----------



## nickyh

What about Grapes. I was once told that grapes should never be fed to beardies but they are on the F&I list?


----------



## Emmy1

I've fed bits of peeled grape to my beardies now and again and nothing bad has come of it


----------



## dizzydai

imp_Reptile Forums said:


> Just thought I would post this for people who havnt seen it before. This page from the Beautiful Dragons web site has a wealth of nutritional information regarding the salads that should be feed to a Beaded Dragon.
> 
> 
> Food Chart
> 
> Ive also see lots of people getting confused between the English/US names for salads, so below is a chart from the web site Anapsid that will confirm most of these.
> 
> Salad Names
> 
> Hope this is usefull.


Thanks for posting this info. am a new beardie keeper and find it most helpfull.


----------



## The Luggage

Hiya

I've got a new beardie that's about 18 weeks old. He's pretty good about eating his greens in general, but I've been going by the nutrition chart posted at the beginning of this thread and I've realised he's flat refusing to touch any of the staples (the green colour coded ones) He just won't go near them!

Like I say he's fine with the black coded stuff, (rocket, watercress, salad cress etc) and he does have his livefood dusted every day. Is this ok, or can anyone suggest any other good staple veggies that I could try?


----------



## Emmy1

Mine won't touch any of the green coded at all either and they're both thriving so I don't suppose theres much harm in not feeding them the green coded veg. They have likes and dislikes after all


----------



## john09

Pictures by jamexotics - Photobucket


----------



## john09

HTML:


<a href="http://s748.photobucket.com/albums/xx123/jamexotics/?action=view&current=P1040231.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i748.photobucket.com/albums/xx123/jamexotics/P1040231.jpg" border="0" alt="monty"></a>


----------



## john09




----------



## turpin's corner

As many have said, thanx for posting the list.. Been a great help.. :2thumb:


----------



## eloise

*vegetarian beardie*

Hi
Is it ok to have a vegetarian beardie or do they need locusts and crickets?

Cheers 
Ellie x


----------



## Azlyn

When it says occasionally on that food chart, All the blue ones how often is that Once a week , Once a month???


----------



## zebedeepink

eloise said:


> Hi
> Is it ok to have a vegetarian beardie or do they need locusts and crickets?
> 
> Cheers
> Ellie x


No - Beardies are omnivores which means they need a diet of vegetation and live food. By not feeding a beardie live food, you are depriving them of things they would naturally eat in the wild. A beardie up to about 18 months old needs a diet ratio of around 80% live and 20% veg. Once they hit 18 months, it is pretty much the opposite way around although saying that, my beardie was never too keen on veg although she did eat some.

R.I.P George


----------



## Azlyn

mine would be happy just eating crickets and all the fruit she isnt allowed every day her greens she'll have a little bit each day but i end up throwing most of it away.


----------



## woodrott

Azlyn said:


> When it says occasionally on that food chart, All the blue ones how often is that Once a week , Once a month???


once a month:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## woodrott

Azlyn said:


> mine would be happy just eating crickets and all the fruit she isnt allowed every day her greens she'll have a little bit each day but i end up throwing most of it away.


dont throw the greens away feed the bugs it:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Azlyn

woodrott said:


> dont throw the greens away feed the bugs it:2thumb::2thumb:


 
I have started doing that.. as i was getting peed off throwing food away they love it just cant get my beardie to eat it. i even mixed a bit of Fig in with her greens, she went mad for the fig and left the greens, shes not thick, just got to remember she can only have a little bit.


----------



## MikeJ

Azlyn said:


> mine would be happy just eating crickets and all the fruit she isnt allowed every day her greens she'll have a little bit each day but i end up throwing most of it away.


We just got two beardies, about 6 weeks old and although the will devour locusts within seconds, they have hardly touched any greens. They get a small fresh pile of it about twice a day but will usually only take a small bite of it.

Gonna try with crickets over the next few days. How many would you feed and how often for two 6week olds


----------



## Azlyn

MikeJ said:


> We just got two beardies, about 6 weeks old and although the will devour locusts within seconds, they have hardly touched any greens. They get a small fresh pile of it about twice a day but will usually only take a small bite of it.
> 
> Gonna try with crickets over the next few days. How many would you feed and how often for two 6week olds


 
i was thinking this about adult beardies. 
How many Crickets or locust or worms should i be giving my beardie each day....

mine will just eat and eat and im sure he'll burst (New beadie arrived yesterday)
and i dont want to feed him to much i know locust are fatty for them. on the other hand i dont want to be calling him a little fatty and im starving him.

so am i giving him 6, 8, 10 or 20 crickets a day. + a bowl of veg.


----------



## woodrott

Azlyn said:


> i was thinking this about adult beardies.
> How many Crickets or locust or worms should i be giving my beardie each day....
> 
> mine will just eat and eat and im sure he'll burst (New beadie arrived yesterday)
> and i dont want to feed him to much i know locust are fatty for them. on the other hand i dont want to be calling him a little fatty and im starving him.
> 
> so am i giving him 6, 8, 10 or 20 crickets a day. + a bowl of veg.


hi there

you cant over feed a baby there growing 

for the first 10 to 12 months of there life give them as much as thay will eat

just make sure you feed a mixed live food diet not to much of one type of food

at least 4 to 6 diffrent live foods

and 4 to 6 diffrent types of veg

lots of calcium and vits


----------



## eirs44

*Bearded Dragon Food*

Can anybody with Beardies give me a list of a good balanced diet they have found to work?!? There seems to be so many different food options!
Thanks


----------



## reptile91

can beareded dragons just eat this for the rest of there life as its for adults and juveniles and i think zoo med has some baby food pelits as well only asking as it is so easyier to feed her eis the pic private message me on your views as if you can im buying loads of this in bulk


----------



## lovebeardies

Yep i used this site for information on bearded dragon food when i first became an owner.

Extremely useful.

:no1:


----------



## lovebeardies

Did not realise there were so many posts on that topic. I am very late. :bash:

As per previous post though i would not recommended to only feed a beardie a product. They need the balance of different live food and different vegetation.

Eat food item provides different benefits. To create that balance you need the variety. These products are merely supplementation like our protein shakes and vitamin supplements.


----------



## Scarlet_Rain

I cant see "Rocket" on there, I feed my lizards mainly on rocket, they absolutly love it and look so healthy  its a great green for them


----------



## supakimmy13

Scarlet_Rain said:


> I cant see "Rocket" on there, I feed my lizards mainly on rocket, they absolutly love it and look so healthy  its a great green for them


Rocket is also known as argula


----------



## sarahdilan

THANKYOU THANKYOU THANKYOU!! 

I have been at a total loss with so many differenting opinions. this info will help massively. not that the babies are overly keen on their greens right now but i wanted to give them as much variety as i could.


----------



## kad1966

thanks just what i need as i'm new to this


----------



## GodLikeDemon

Cool, thanks for the food chart, very helpful. I'm planning on getting a Beardie next month and it's handy to have the research ready and read.


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz

Thankyou for the info, much appreciated


----------



## footlooseenterprises

*Bearded Dragon Not Eating*

Hi
I have a bearded dragon who is a year in august, he doesnt seem to be interested in food anymore?
I've tried mealworm, crickets, locust, cress, baby mice and he just is not interested
Has anyone got any ideas of what i can do to encourage him/her to eat
My beardie has never been hungry for food, but now he just lets the locust run all over him and is not bothered.
He/she is still a good size and fairly lively but I dont think it will last for long he he/she doesnt eat.


----------



## silverd

Thanks for this information. I got my beardy today and I was fed up of the contradicting advice I was getting.:2thumb:


----------



## T1000

thanks for this very helpful info, I read elsewhere however that pineapple being acidic' should be avoided.. really like this site and will be spending more time on here than my boss will like but :censor: it! 

I'll be getting my bearded dragon in the next 2-3 months and cant wait. researching plenty..


----------



## ianherts

thanks for this well handy


----------



## veggie-dino

thank-yoou =) really helpful and i'll definatly be refering to it when i get my beardie.


----------



## wuzzi

Excellent information, thank you for providing. I have a resuced beardie who has just three legs and a shorter tail, it does not stop the beardie enjoying its life and I have looking for better information on feeding so im so pleased to have come across your post. thanks again


----------



## lizardboy5

thanks how often should i feed the black beacause i cant seem to find places to get the green


----------



## mariex4

what a fantastic list now i know whats healthy and whats not to my bearded dragon , also i can now cut out the carrots as thats what i was putting in every day but now i know to feed accasionaly . and ive also printed this off so i know what to buy at shopping for my little one .great thread xx :2thumb:


----------



## Kerry97

Hi, Im going to be a new beardie Owner in the next few months, I am very excited and I am glued to this forum 

With regards to the Alfalfa, I am a horse owner so I can get the seeds when I the the horses food, but I was just wondering I buy 20kg sacks of Alfalfa to feed the horse but it is dried, Im thinking this may be to course to feed a beardie and may cause choke????? Am I right??? 

Also when you grow the Alfalfa, do you have to grow fresh each time or can u cut it and keep watering it and it will keep growing???


----------



## GamerXDan

Kerry97 said:


> Hi, Im going to be a new beardie Owner in the next few months, I am very excited and I am glued to this forum
> 
> With regards to the Alfalfa, I am a horse owner so I can get the seeds when I the the horses food, but I was just wondering I buy 20kg sacks of Alfalfa to feed the horse but it is dried, Im thinking this may be to course to feed a beardie and may cause choke????? Am I right???
> 
> Also when you grow the Alfalfa, do you have to grow fresh each time or can u cut it and keep watering it and it will keep growing???


Im guessing your talking about alfalfa hay that you feed your horse? I think alfalfa is an american term for something completley different, i wouldnt feed your beardie alfalfa hay.


----------



## Fire and Ice Dragons

Kerry97 said:


> Hi, Im going to be a new beardie Owner in the next few months, I am very excited and I am glued to this forum
> 
> With regards to the Alfalfa, I am a horse owner so I can get the seeds when I the the horses food, but I was just wondering I buy 20kg sacks of Alfalfa to feed the horse but it is dried, Im thinking this may be to course to feed a beardie and may cause choke????? Am I right???


Hi Kerry,

The Alfalfa likely referred to in this post is indeed the type fed to horses. However, it is fed fresh, green and growing. So if you had a pot or field planted that was grown with NO sprays (insecticide, fertilizers), you could clip some for your Beardie. It's very high in calcium. Mine have a hard time picking up the grassy stalks so you could either hold a bunch out to them to hand feed as treats or do what we do and use fresh Alfalfa as gutload for our crickets. That way, the dragons still get the goodness. 

Regards,

Terri


----------



## toothless

*Hi just got my first ever pair of bearded dragons for Christmas -*



imp_Reptile Forums said:


> Just thought I would post this for people who havnt seen it before. This page from the Beautiful Dragons web site has a wealth of nutritional information regarding the salads that should be feed to a Beaded Dragon.
> 
> 
> Food Chart
> 
> Ive also see lots of people getting confused between the English/US names for salads, so below is a chart from the web site Anapsid that will confirm most of these.
> 
> Salad Names
> 
> Hope this is usefull.


 


Hi I just got my first ever bearded Dragons as a Christmas Present from My Mum & Sister - I have wanted them for years but could never have afforded them. 
They were bought 2nd hand so too speak but look well looked after from all the immediate signs that I can see and have read about initially. They are both approx 20 mths old and the girl laid eggs apparantly about a month ago - the pevious owner just removed them as she had no way of incubating them. 

Firstly I would love to find out what type or colour of Dragon I have as each of them is different - and the girl is also very flat and oval shaped - today she changed colour completely under her chin and displayed black - then when she was out on the carpet with me she did a poop but in it was a large oblong white thing - obviously I have no incubator yet - so I examined it and it was like a mass of white chalk ?? 

today they arent eating but have eaten loads since xmas day - so could they just be full up ?

does anyone know how I can tell when the girl will have eggs ? and also and good sites on how to make a home made incubator.

Also is sand or chips best on the base of the vivarium - got told 2 different things at the same pet shop on 2 different days !! lol

I am just in love with them both I have called the boy Toothless but still need a name for my girl - and they lie on a 17 " computer keyboard and they are the full length of it.

Any advice at all will be very welcome - I have all the gadgets for the vivarium and the calcium for shaking on the food - they are really handleable too.

Well i'll stop now and see where and how I upload photos - and look forward to any advice :2thumb:


----------



## carpmandan

imp_Reptile Forums said:


> Just thought I would post this for people who havnt seen it before. This page from the Beautiful Dragons web site has a wealth of nutritional information regarding the salads that should be feed to a Beaded Dragon.
> 
> 
> Food Chart
> 
> Ive also see lots of people getting confused between the English/US names for salads, so below is a chart from the web site Anapsid that will confirm most of these.
> 
> Salad Names
> 
> Hope this is usefull.


Cheers for this info. will come in handy when i get my dragon on saturday.


----------



## JapaneseAkita1983

this is great. I regularly find myself re checking this to remind myself of new foods to feed my girl as now shes an adult she is more willing to try new stuff. Before she just turned her nose up at everything!


----------



## mohikan22

Hi all. i cant seem to find anywhere if its ok to feed a BD herbs like Parsely or Basil. i must admit i gave our beardy a sprig of basil (4-5 small leaves) yesterday and my god didnt she wolf them all down.... i have looked on the "LIST" posted link here but to no avail. any ideas
many thanks
Matt and Skittles


----------



## liamr15

thanks Helped loads


----------



## babybutch

great info thank you :2thumb:


----------



## wills2309

wow really nice advice im always after something different for gallagher my 1and a half year old bd to eat (apart from boring spring greens) now i got a whole list to pick from top advice tyvm and :gasp: cherios thats some crazy s**t:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Nix

Try this page for lots of good info. 

Nutrition Content

Also keep away from cheerios, lots of sugar and other bad stuff in them.


----------



## anthony reilly

Hi just wondering is melon(honeydew) any good for beardies ?


----------



## Cranwelli

imp_Reptile Forums said:


> Food Chart


The link doesn't work for me?


----------



## riopet

*Lovely Website!*

Ahh that's a lovely website - have saved it to my favourits - lots of info you don't find elsewhere.:2thumb:


----------



## Aitken91

New link as website moved:
Untitled Document


----------



## Bab1084

I got my 1st BD last week and this was a great help 

Thanks!


----------



## Sooty_

Where's the link @?


----------



## xstu74

Aitken91 said:


> New link as website moved:
> Untitled Document


The links here buddy :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## caredragon

*Bearded Dragons Food & Feeding*

Bearded dragons feeding is fun yet challenging as well. These pets are sometimes demonstrating the hesitation and do not want to eat the food that is fed to them.

Feeding the bearded dragons is one of the most important tasks in the schedule for owing these unique animals. You need understand how to feed them based on several criterions, such as food type, the frequency of feeding, types of mineral and vitamin for the different ages of the dragons.

Bearded dragon diet and food feeding play important role to keep your pets healthy and active most of the time. A proper food and diet plan can keep your dragon in good physical shape and fun to play with. A sufficient of mineral supplement especially calcium is necessary to keep your bearded dragons health up to top level. This is even more important during the breeding and eggs laying stage for the female.


----------



## Lola62

*Food QQQ*

Hiya, I've been reading through the many posts but can't seem to find an answer to this question........I'm a new to lizards and am now the proud owner of a yearling bearded dragon. I did a lot of research before getting him but one thing I can't seem to find is is it ok to feed them the dead crickets or should they be disposed of as I have been doing? I keep the crickets in a pen where they have access to food and water but there are obviously some which die, I've been putting them in my bird feeder but was wondering if they can be fed to my dragon? Many thanks. : victory:


----------



## Reptile Stef

Does this food chart include rankin dragons?


----------



## purpleflower85

Thank you that has made me quite excited about what new things I can give my girly now.


----------



## mattyrobo

the food chart link cannot be found? its saying for me


----------



## arkantics

I cant get the link, can you help me?!


----------



## vgorst

Untitled Document


----------



## stuart87

I got a bag of mixed Herb salad today, as I wanted to give him a treat and something hes not had before but I cant see any of the items on the food chart.

Virgil Victoire
Saigon
Mizuna
Pea Shoots
Flat leaf Parsley
Coriander

Are these ok for him to eat? hes about 5/6 months old
Any help ASAP is greatly appreciated


----------



## zara07

this list is a great help thanks a lot i got my beardie on saturday i knew a lot about them anyways as i studied animals at college but my beardie will not touch his greens iv tried handfeeding and still wont take i think i will try a few new things off the list but has anyone got any other ideas thanks :2thumb:


----------



## stuart87

zara07 said:


> this list is a great help thanks a lot i got my beardie on saturday i knew a lot about them anyways as i studied animals at college but my beardie will not touch his greens iv tried handfeeding and still wont take i think i will try a few new things off the list but has anyone got any other ideas thanks :2thumb:


What ive found works is putting a few mealworms in with the salad, Then get ur dragons attention (with the mealworms, just so he sees that theres mealworms in there. My dragon will then eat the salad whilst trying to get the mealworms.

My dragon goes mad for mealworms, ive also used wax worms, and morio worms. Just depends what ur dragons favourite is.
Hope this helps.


----------



## zara07

Mine doesn't eat mealworms the only stuff he eats is locusts and crickets and it takes him forever to eat them too I think he a fussy eater lol I think another factor is that he is still quite young he is only 8month old so I think that could be another reason


----------



## stuart87

zara07 said:


> Mine doesn't eat mealworms the only stuff he eats is locusts and crickets and it takes him forever to eat them too I think he a fussy eater lol I think another factor is that he is still quite young he is only 8month old so I think that could be another reason


Ah ok, all dragons are different.
my dragon is about 6 months old, he eats anything that moves lol. 
But my 2 Leopard geckos are fussy. 1 will only eat locusts and the other will only eat mealworms.

But yh ive heard Dragons normally favor bugs at young age and as they get into adulthood they prefer salad.


----------



## JayyCee929

Just tried the links and the first one doesnt work??


----------



## Kuja

JayyCee929 said:


> Just tried the links and the first one doesnt work??


Nutrition Content

probs that one, looks like an old site url lol


----------



## JayyCee929

great thanks its working


----------



## Dra

Hmmn... That could be useful... Of course now I just need to persuade Redd to eat its Greens as well as its bugs.


----------



## Ardee

Hi, I know this link hasn't been used for a while, but I would like to ask as I've been told so many different things, my female bearded dragon is 6 months old. She has crickets, locusts & roaches. Can she have meal worms? As I've said, I have been told yes she can, but also no not until she's a year old. Please help! x


----------



## kymberley

Dra said:


> Hmmn... That could be useful... Of course now I just need to persuade Redd to eat its Greens as well as its bugs.


 I put the live food under the veg works a treat. Maybe try different things to see what Redd like best. Mine wasnt eating his romaine lettuce that he normally liked but recently bought spring greens (collard greens) he loves it and is now eating from his food dish instead on my hand, as long as theres a few wee mealies making it move :2thumb:


----------



## kymberley

Ardee said:


> Hi, I know this link hasn't been used for a while, but I would like to ask as I've been told so many different things, my female bearded dragon is 6 months old. She has crickets, locusts & roaches. Can she have meal worms? As I've said, I have been told yes she can, but also no not until she's a year old. Please help! x


Mine is 5/6 months he get mealies mini/small ones  they are fine in small amounts  people worry (myself at first) because of their hard shell called chitin (sp?) and so think it will cause impaction due to not been able to digest them. If your temps are good then imo theres nothimg to worry about 

you could always try mario worms


----------



## Spritehight

t-bo said:


> Ive updated the link, works now!


I really like the links. I been researching the Internet for 5 years on all kinds of Reptiles. The site I found here for Beardies is very nice. I have not seen this site before. Nice!: victory:


----------



## taylory125

Ive just tried to look at the food chart and it took my to an add page, any one shed some light on this?


----------



## GarethsGeckos

The link has broken again. The page has prob been moved.


----------



## taylory125

Yeah that what I assumed, i had a care pack when I got my beardie just out of curiosity was looking into it that's all, be good if someone can get the link working again


----------



## Bowells

Nutrition Content


----------



## steveyrockstar

Thanks for the link!

I have a 5-month old baby bearded dragon who has started regularly eating veg/leaves. I recently discovered that collard greens are spring greens, so am feeding him those.

However, three questions I've been unable to find answers for are:

1) How much leaves/veg should I feed him each day?

2) How small should it be cut up? At the moment, I literally tear off little bits of leaf with my hands, and either hand feed him them or put them on a bowl.

3) Should his leaves/veg be varied each day?

Finally, how comes I never see rocket leaves on any list? I thought that was one of the staple things to give them?

Thanks!
S


----------



## Zicok

*Live food in bulk*

Apologies as I imagine this has been asked a hundred times. But I am looking to but a BD tomorrow, just looking at food costs, the savings are huge by buying in bulk. I was just wondering what can you feed locusts on if you keep a load of them. Can they be on vegetable peelings scraps etc or is it another cost in keeping these?.

What is the best type of live foods to keep in terms of noise, smell etc?

Also how long will they live if I kept a large amount? Would they breed or start to develop wings or grow to big for a 6 month old BD?

Thanks


----------



## Bradleybradleyc

Zicok said:


> Apologies as I imagine this has been asked a hundred times. But I am looking to but a BD tomorrow, just looking at food costs, the savings are huge by buying in bulk. I was just wondering what can you feed locusts on if you keep a load of them. Can they be on vegetable peelings scraps etc or is it another cost in keeping these?.
> 
> What is the best type of live foods to keep in terms of noise, smell etc?
> 
> Also how long will they live if I kept a large amount? Would they breed or start to develop wings or grow to big for a 6 month old BD?
> 
> Thanks


I feed any live food what I feed my dragons, sometime peelings, usually a load of greens etc, any fruit and veg really.

I buy a few hundred at a time and they last 2 weeks- they get eaten- if you feed and give them water they should last some time- for water use water crystal- they won't drown this way.

The best live food:

Roaches- quiet, don't make much noise, breed like rabbits, don't smell- best meat to shell ratio.

Crickets- noisy and stink- they seem to die very quick for me I hate them- when gut loaded very good. But CHEAP

Locusts- quiet, no smell- eat a lot, very good when loaded- useless if not, I usually use these- mine love them

Then you have wax worms, mealworms, Mario worms etc et. 

A lot of people cut down on live food the older their beardies gets etc. so cost and amount will reduce.


----------



## Zicok

Hi I got my bd home yesterday in the viv etc, however I went to bed last night, got up this morning and she has climbed up a vine into the top corner of the cooler end of the viv and won't come down! I am wondering if she is ok or just a little timid of the new surrounds. I put a couple of meal worms in her bowl for her, but still nothing. Will a proper feed later entice her?

Do you think she would be ok to handle later on or leave it a little longer?


----------



## luke76

Food chart seems to be unavailable, but salad names is working... Thanks


----------



## JenBlake87

imp_Reptile Forums said:


> Just thought I would post this for people who havnt seen it before. This page from the Beautiful Dragons web site has a wealth of nutritional information regarding the salads that should be feed to a Beaded Dragon.
> 
> 
> Food Chart
> 
> Hope this is usefull.


I found this quite informative, thank you. Enjoyed looking at the web site and reading about th rescue stories too 

Jen.


----------



## collacor

imp_Reptile Forums said:


> Just thought I would post this for people who havnt seen it before. This page from the Beautiful Dragons web site has a wealth of nutritional information regarding the salads that should be feed to a Beaded Dragon.
> 
> 
> Food Chart
> 
> Ive also see lots of people getting confused between the English/US names for salads, so below is a chart from the web site Anapsid that will confirm most of these.
> 
> Salad Names
> 
> Hope this is usefull.


I have opened Salad Names and its very useful. Adding the pictures of each names, it will be nice.


----------



## Susukachoo

imp_Reptile Forums said:


> Just thought I would post this for people who havnt seen it before. This page from the Beautiful Dragons web site has a wealth of nutritional information regarding the salads that should be feed to a Beaded Dragon.
> 
> 
> Food Chart
> 
> Ive also see lots of people getting confused between the English/US names for salads, so below is a chart from the web site Anapsid that will confirm most of these.
> 
> Salad Names
> 
> Hope this is usefull.


Here's another link in case the old one doesn't work for others like it did me!
Food Chart


----------



## Ardee

*Food chart*

Thank you very much for this.


----------



## Philippines3

Thanks for that


----------

